# Google Search Stories



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This was fun!






Make your own!
http://www.youtube.com/searchstories


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice! I can't believe I forgot RRP in mine!

Aaron, I fixed your link, I think with the upgrades Nathan recently did, it changed to way we embed a youtube video. I think you need to not use whole link, just the code, the numbers at the end.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

could you try to fix it again?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

When you post a youtube, do not use the whole URL.

Instead of






Put this

Py7BjcKIXFQ

Between this

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

that is pretty cool.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Y, it has been fixed and is back to the whole link for embedding.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Y, it has been fixed and is back to the whole link for embedding.


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I changed my link back & it's still wrong?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think Nathan broke it when he fixed it! I left him a message.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yaros, love the search terms you used!:thumbup:


----------

